# How to draw fur?



## Oana (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi, Dear Artists! 

I've tried to draw some animals these days and besides using a white gel pen I couldn't figure out a better solution for drawing fur ... 

Any suggestion is highly appreciated! 
Thank you, 
Oana


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

I keep my pencils very sharp. Then, the last thing I do, I take a sharp pointed razor knife and carefully and very lightly scrape some of the pencil off the paper to show the white under the color. This is for highlights and light on the fur.

Good luck!


----------



## Oana (Jan 5, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> I keep my pencils very sharp. Then, the last thing I do, I take a sharp pointed razor knife and carefully and very lightly scrape some of the pencil off the paper to show the white under the color. This is for highlights and light on the fur.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you for sharing that! I really appreciate your help! 
Best of luck and Happy drawing! 

Oana


----------



## BrentyRT (Nov 14, 2013)

Oana, I use a empty/used up pen to make indentions or scratches into the paper before I start to add color in these areas, and the pencil leaves the indentions white.
I added a drawing I did of my dog to illustrate, notice around the eye, nose and in the ear.
hope that helps


----------



## Oana (Jan 5, 2013)

BrentyRT said:


> Oana, I use a empty/used up pen to make indentions or scratches into the paper before I start to add color in these areas, and the pencil leaves the indentions white.
> I added a drawing I did of my dog to illustrate, notice around the eye, nose and in the ear.
> hope that helps


Thank you so much for your suggestion!  It's indeed very impressive what you can achieve by using just a simple used pen!  I'm your fan, Brenty!  
Best wishes and happy drawing!


----------

